# cups failed...due to removing hplip? [SOLVED]

## papapenguin

I'm trying to get my printing capabilities back up and running, but get this error:

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # /etc/init.d/cupsd start
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                            [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting cupsd ...                                                                                          [ !! ]
> ...

 

I have rebuilt cups, but still get the error...could it be because I removed hplip (due to the incessant cartridge error messages in hp products)?

In KDE Printer Configuration, it says:

 *Quote:*   

> The service 'Printer Configuration' does not provide a module 'KCModule' with keyword 'system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py' The factory does not support creating components of the specified type.
> 
> Possible reasons:
> 
> - an error occured during your last KDE upgrade by leaving an orphaned control module
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

is there amything useful in dmesg ?

What happpends if you attempt to start cupsd in a terminal ?

----------

## papapenguin

hi NeddySeagoon,

thanks for replying...

that was the message from terminal...and here is dmesg...not sure if there's anything there...

http://pastebin.com/ATT8VMgr

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

Open a root shell and type cupsd to start cups by hand.

```
cupsd -t
```

 may help too.

```
cupsd -h
```

will show the options.

-edit-

There is nothing cups related in dmesg.  cups should start with missing drivers, you just won't be able to set up your printer in the web interface until you fix that.

----------

## papapenguin

here is what those commands produced:

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cupsd -t
> 
> Unknown directive WebInterface on line 30.
> 
> Missing <Limit ops> directive before JobPrivateAccess on line 52.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cupsd -h
> 
> Usage: cupsd [-c config-file] [-f] [-F] [-h] [-l]
> 
> -c config-file      Load alternate configuration file
> ...

 

ha ha, where  'launch(eight)' created some sort of emoticon...

line 30 says

 *Quote:*   

> WebInterface Yes

 

what else is needed there?

line 52 says

 *Quote:*   

> JobPrivateAccess default

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

You are onto something  *cupsd -t wrote:*   

> /etc/cups/cupsd.conf contains errors

 

You can compare your config with mine.

Don't blindly attempt to use my config file - it may be for a different version of cups.

cups will not start while it can't make sense of its config file.

For the record, I get 

```
NeddySeagoon ~ # cupsd -t 

TMPDIR (/tmp/.private/root) has the wrong permissions.

/etc/cups/cupsd.conf is OK

NeddySeagoon ~ #
```

----------

## papapenguin

so first things first...

as far as the WebInterface on line 30, 

I'm not sure what other options there would be...both of our .conf files say Yes to this feature...

I've tried 'No' as well, and I get:

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cupsd -t
> 
> Missing <Limit ops> directive before JobPrivateAccess on line 52.
> 
> /etc/cups/cupsd.conf contains errors

 

so that leaves the JobPrivateAccess error...

I think I may unmerge cups, run revdep-rebuild, then start again...

----------

## papapenguin

ok, so I did this:

emerge --unmerge cups

then I ran revdep-rebuild

and it rebuilt 6 programs associated with cups, and now it works...

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cupsd -t
> 
> Filter "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups" for printer "Photosmart_C4380_2" not available: No such file or directory
> 
> /etc/cups/cupsd.conf is OK

 

now I need to figure out how to add my Brother MCF-6710DW...

----------

